# New shipment premium corals ready for sale Saturday June 13, at 10 am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New shipment of premium corals ready for sale Saturday June 13, at 10am. Also some fish.

Watch this site for updates.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We just finished unpacking the corals lots to choose from something for everyone, We got in SPS, LPS, LEATHERS, AND SOFTY'S.

Some nice colour Golden Torch, Golden Hammers, lots of nice stuff.

We'll be open at 10 am today.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I forgot we received some fish here is the fish list.

Red/Purple Dottyback
Blue Ring Angel - Adult
Percula Red
Goldstripe Maroon Clown - L
Goldstripe Maroon Clown - S/M
Blue Tang- M
Blue Tang - L
Spotted cardinal
Powder Blue Tang M/L
Blue Tang- M
Square Anthias-Male
Banggai cardinal
White Bannerfish - M/L
Blue Faced Angel 1/2
Black Clown
Mejestic Angel - Adult
Blue Swallow Angel
Red/Purple Dottyback
Blue Ring Angel - Adult
Percula Red
Goldstripe Maroon Clown - L
Goldstripe Maroon Clown - S/M
Blue Tang- M
Blue Tang - L
Spotted cardinal
Powder Blue Tang M/L
Blue Tang- M
Square Anthias-Male
Spotted cardinal
White Bannerfish - M/L
Blue Faced Angel 1/2
Black Clown
Mejestic Angel - Adult
Blue Swallow Angel


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice colourful shipment. Worthy note: there is an Indo Harlequin Tusk that has exceptional red colouration along its body. It's approx. 5".


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

They have a couple of orange paddle sponges, rhizo's, a really nice large colony of multi-coloured encrusting montipora, a two coloured goniopora with a pink centre (at the time there was no polyp extension but it had what appeared to be separate bright blue polyps at the base - if they are really bright blue polyps - that would be quite a unique coral), a smaller red blasto colony with a chalice colony growing on the base, gold torches, nice assortment of large plate corals.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a good selection of corals from yesterdays shipment.


----------

